# Can I feed my dog clean, raw potatoe skin?



## Dreadog (Jun 12, 2009)

Hoku eats kibble with with a little canned food mixed in for dinner. I also often add a little raw vegetables from the food I am cooking for us for dinner (carrot pealings, chopped up broccoli...). Can I toss in raw potatoe peals? I haven't so far, but I would if I thought it would be OK...


----------



## phoebespeople (May 27, 2009)

NO NO NO!!!
Potato peels and green potatoes are DANGEROUS!!!

http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/health/dietno.htm

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1659&aid=1030

Please read these lists of foods that are dangerous for dogs.
Go to google, type in "foods that are bad for dogs", or something like that, and don't feed you dog those things. Some may argue that some of these things are probably just fine, but why chance it? All a dog really needs is RAW meat, bone, and organ. Basically, if it's not a raw part of an animal, your dog doesn't need it.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

My dogs get raw potato skins when they happen to fall on the floor while I am cooking LOL and they are fine. But also its my understanding that unless you are mashing/juicing/pureeing then they are of no nutritional value to the dog because they dont digest them properly (and I do know that when I give my dog chunks of carrot...chewed up chunks come out.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Green potato is poisonous, if it isn't green it is okay. Be very careful, it is very poisonous! We humans won't eat the bitter stuff but dogs will.

Agree with misty073, unless you puree the raw into a smoothie or cook it until very soft it is just good tasting stuff that will do your dog no good.


----------



## HORSEandHOUND (May 28, 2009)

leaves and stems of the potato PLANT contain oxalates, but potato skins do not. A green part of a potato is part of the tuber that grew above ground and was exposed to sunlight. While it is toxic, it's only in high doses (as in a pound of just green parts)

Please don't be daft and think that food containing potato have been skinned  and there's a long list that have potato on their list


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

I would skip them. As pointed out, any green can be toxic. As for the rest, the dog is unlikely to digest any of it. Unless you are feeding an absolutely bottom end kibble, it already has everything a the dog needs. 

While more raw vegetables likely would improve my diet, if my dog could digest them, it would only throw of the careful balance. Raw vegetables are nothing but filler to a dog.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

The poison is called solanine. As little as one green skinned potato can contain enough solanine to poison a human. Of course you aren't eating green potatoes, they taste very nasty so that isn't going to happen.


----------

